# Jacksonville Bulls 11/23 & 24



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Net 30 said:


> With the approaching cold front coming, high winds, low temps etc., decided to take a break from light tackle and bring my 2 boys up to Jacksonville to get in on the last of the monster bull reds. Fished Monday and Tuesday and had an absolute blast with non-stop catching. Nothing better than hanging out with my sons, shooting the chit and catching a mess of world class fish. Average fish was _over_ 40". Biggest of the 2 days went 51"!!! All were caught on fresh big roe mullet.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all.


wow! 
thats awesome!


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Nothing like tug-o-war with the big ones ! A memorable for a Dad & his boys. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice time for sure!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow what a couple of great day's!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

What general area u in?
I have never fished over that way!
Usually on Gulf side!
I'm up in n e ga, 7 hrs away from Jax, but I do have a cousin that lives at Jax beach , that I really outta go see!!!
Ha!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

jonterr said:


> What general area u in?
> I have never fished over that way!
> Usually on Gulf side!
> I'm up in n e ga, 7 hrs away from Jax, but I do have a cousin that lives at Jax beach , that I really outta go see!!!
> Ha!


We launched at the Mayport Boat Ramp and fished to the west on the edge of the shipping channel. I'm told the fishing remains pretty consistent until they get a few days of real cold weather - the Reds then head offshore.


----------

